# The Great Clipathon of 2007



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 11, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Spring is coming! This thread is for our furry "Before"s and beautiful "After"s. Please post a full-coat photo of your horses, and then come back and post again after the first clip. I know their winter looks can be scary, but your mini-buffalo will be in good company here, so post away![/SIZE]


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

Nitro Before:







Edited to change picture*


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

Joy Before:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't have any body shots of Willie yet, but I did get a few pictures of his head today.. I just clipped him yesterday!

Before: A week ago











After: There was actually a horse under all that! Now, don't his eyes just melt your heart to pieces?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 13, 2007)

Where is everybody??



: Well I'll add our yearling, Rock Rivers Carolus Magnus (not a great picture, but it was taken in an ice storm--eesh!):






And I'll probably have another Before to post by this weekend (not here yet!).


----------



## NVsOkapi (Mar 13, 2007)

I found my horse!

BEFORE:






AFTER:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's my entries lol Hopefully it warms up and stays that way so I can start clipping! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Axel yearling snow cap appaloosa colt:

BEFORE:






AFTER:






Sky, blue roan near leopard overo-loosa stallion (can't wait to clip him, he gets new spots everytime!):

BEFORE:






AFTER:






Trixie, silver buckskin yearling filly:






Will also be clipping that I do not have winter pics of yet.. :

Misty, buckskin pinto yearling filly

Buster, buckskin stallion


----------



## sfmini (Mar 17, 2007)

We won't be clipping for a few weeks yet for Equine Affaire, but here are some older ones. This is my gelding, LBFs Commodity Blues.










A mare I bred, SF Prime Times Bwitched


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm planning on clipping this guy in a week for a show, our first AMHA show btw and I'm so excited. Here's Red. Sorry the pictures aren't any good, I was testing out my new camera phone.


----------



## feather__baby (Mar 18, 2007)

There is my Feather this winter but I wont be clipping her till it gets much warmer



:

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/fea...pg?t=1174260598


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 20, 2007)

*Hears Roy*



_ _

_
Before:_

_ _

_



_

_ _

_



_

_ _

_
After:_

_ _

_



_

_ _

_
_


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 20, 2007)

He has a really handsome winter color Tristyn! Is his coat that rich when clipped?

I was ecstatic to see some Afters already posted, and can't wait to see the rest transformed. Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 22, 2007)

*I was very impressed with his winter color this year, it seems to change year to year. Sadly his clipped color is almost white if you can believe it. Nothing close to that. I will get pictures soon hopefully. *


----------



## shoeboxstables (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I'm extremely excited to announce that Diva has finally been clipped! I'm sooo excited- this is my driving mare, and I just got my new Jerald and show harness! Due to the weather, I haven't been able to try it out- but I cant wait!

Here's Dive before (she was grumpy here



: )






And Diva After:











NOTE: The second picture is a composite of the first picture and another where she decided to use her neck a bit better



Her neck isn't _that_ long, but it's closer



:

SO glad to have that hair gone



:



:


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is my Esprit Poetique, 2yo colt, BEFORE and AFTER! He is a bay roan. I do love my roans.


----------



## Meavey (Mar 26, 2007)

Here my Solarwind Armani Echo.

From hairy mohawk monster...



:





To gorgeous guy.



:


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's my first one... Footin The Bill By George

Before:






and After:






And my shetland filly

Before:






and After:






That's all for now! I have to body clip the BOB colt this week, whenever it stops raining



:


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is Magic Mans Challenger, my 4 year old stallion.

Before:






After:






Kris


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 4, 2007)

Love this topic. Sure hope more people play. Here are my 2 fuzziest (obviously before pictures). Really glad I didn't clip when I wanted to, as it's supposed to get down into the 20s for the next several nights.

Kaptain Krunch






Cats Baby Ruth ('Lil Miss Chubbs) - At 31" she's almost as wide as she is tall.






Here's the "after" picture of Kitty.


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I don't have any good "before" pics on my photobucket acct... I have some on my puter, but I"m at work, so that doesn't help! Here's the best I can do... (it's of Chianti)






Today I decided to shave his head/neck... but, as you can see, I got a little carried away!











He had to show off for the mares, of course...






Jessi


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is before (well...head/neck clipped)...Flyin G's Viva Las Vegas, 2006 Dun AMHR Colt:







And I'm calling the next picture during...since he's just got a blanket clip for now...hopefully we'll have after pics soon:






Tracy


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 5, 2007)

I won't be able to clip for a month or too, still a bit chilly here, but I'll post pics. as soon as I clip them, can't wait!!!! ~Anna~

Here's Kowboy BEFORE:
















Here's Cherry BEFORE:


----------



## cowgurl_up (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, here's my first finally done for this year. I will have to post the second later as he is only half done. I need to finish him, but we had a colt snap so I don't want to take off anymore. Never fails, Nebraska weather!! We go from having 80 degree days to have 25 degree days!!

Before











After











They all look great so far!!!!


----------



## Chamomile (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's the BOB colt... He has his head and neck clipped up in this photo...






And here is the after shot.






He will be getting his legs clipped next week. His first show in May 18th! We are getting so excited!!

Edited to add this after shot! He is really looking awesome!!


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 14, 2007)

Got Cocoa clipped yesterday...

Before:











And after:
















Jessi


----------



## Latika (Apr 14, 2007)

wow, some of them look SO different!!

I clipped Sabaar in february, and will be clipping again in a few weeks for the shows next month.

This is a pic from last years winter coat:






and After: (he was teething too)






I will post more when he is clipped again :bgrin


----------



## HJF (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is Ten L's Splendors Silhouette, yearling black filly:

Before-











After-


----------



## normajeanbaker (Apr 29, 2007)

I've got everyone here clipped, but only have a few "after" shots so far. If it would stop raining up here for more then a minute, I could finish the after shots 

Here is VPS Just A Tad Bad(2 y/o filly) Before:






And here she is after(she'll darken up more this summer and really does have a more refined head then the photo makes you think)






And here is the dam to the above filly. This is Norma Jean Baker before:






And here she is after(yes, I know, she is FAT. She hasn't been conditioned for 2 years and has just started back to work. She won't be showing until mid-summer, so we've still got time



:



: )






~Jen~


----------



## Latika (Apr 29, 2007)

I had Sabaar clipped again yesterday :bgrin

This is him on Saturday - Before






And this is Sunday - After. I am bit disappointed he lost all his colour this time (different clippers).






My friend took a bunch of pics of him so am waiting for her to send them to me, this is the only one I got on my own camera!


----------



## Matt73 (May 7, 2007)

Teddy

Before:






After:


----------



## NMMack (May 8, 2007)

Just adding this to where it belongs! 

We shaved my Little Peanut this past weekend, (it was up in the 80's!) and thought I would share some pics!

It never fails to amaze me how cute they are when you start the process, and how beautiful they are after their *shearing*! LOL!! :lol:

Our Before Pics:






Our After Pics:
















It is always like unwrapping a Special Present to see them afterwards, and Peanut is definitely my Special Boy!!!



:

Thanks for sharing in our fun!



:

Mike & Nancy


----------



## Mustardseedlove32 (May 9, 2007)

Before...............






after


----------



## hrselady (May 10, 2007)

Here's my Shooter, before:






After:






and buddy, before:






After:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 11, 2007)

YAAAY!! I finally have my own AFTERS!!

Here's Charlie before (this was taken during an ice storm):






And some afters:


----------



## Mona (May 17, 2007)

They aren't great pics, but I think they cleaned up pretty good.



: These girls were all born in April last year. They are:

*"Jayleen"* BEFORE






*"Jayleen"* AFTER











*"Dawn"* BEFORE






*"Dawn"* AFTER











*"Treasure"* BEFORE






*"Treasure"* AFTER


----------



## Devon (May 19, 2007)

Before  :











After:


----------



## Rebecca (May 22, 2007)

My fuzzy girl Kassie---she had the longest belly hairs I have ever seen on a horse of any size! :bgrin






Partially clipped, head and neck----






Body clipped!



:


----------



## Dream (May 30, 2007)

Here is Abegweit's Tarrah. 29.5" and 19 years old. She had a c-section the one time we tried to get a foal from her 4 years ago so now she is a show horse. She is my best jumper and obstacle horse and still holds her own in the halter ring.

Before:

She's the roan






After:






Jumping a couple of summers ago:


----------



## suz (May 31, 2007)

Here is my guy. I just clipped him this afternoon.

Before:






After:






What a difference in color, huh?? I even see some dapples...

Note: the shine is all his own.... no sheens, shines, etc. - just good feed (and lovins!



: ! )


----------



## Reble (Jun 1, 2007)

Dicetta our 2 year Old Filly came to us this winter.

Before ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^After


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jun 7, 2007)

Mona said:


> *"Treasure"* BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow she is a gorgeous girl. I loev Pally Pintos, and she's just won my heart. Amazing to see how the really wooly ones, like yours clean up


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jun 10, 2007)

Got to clip another one- Here's ShoeBox Stables Jolly Roger- our yearling gelding



:

Before:






After:
















Quite the change!!!! The pictures where only taken a couple days apart too! :new_shocked:


----------



## LindaL (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are ZZ's before and after pics...(I only have before pics with his head/neck clipped)











Yes, he is fat! LOL



:

(Sorry the 1st pic is so big...



: )


----------

